# Timewatch on BBC



## The Master™ (Mar 6, 2005)

There was a programme on the TV called Timewatch, which deals with speculation about historic events and what had happened...

The first episode was called: Murder in Rome

The story of how an ambitious Roman lawyer, Cicero, defended a case of 'patricide' - the ultimate taboo. In the brutal and corrupt world of Roman society, Cicero has everything to win - and lose...

It was very good... Did anyone see it???

For further information: http://www.bbc.co.uk/history/programmes/timewatch/index.shtml


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 7, 2005)

Aargh! Missed it. Could have been interesting to see.


----------



## The Master™ (Mar 8, 2005)

It was a very good programme... Loved the way they set the court... I'm sure it will/was repeated on BBC Three or Four...


----------

